# My Etsy Shop is Now Open



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I just opened my Etsy shop this week. I make rag quilts, rag quilted items, quilted books, stitched pillows & framed stitch prints, head coverings, and will be adding to my site daily.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/KerrisCntryStitches


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

hmsteader71, your shop looks unfinished....


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Somebody robbed the store; there's nothing there.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Please post this to the links section in the sticky at the top of this board. Thanks!


----------

